# Iwi ?



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, the other night I went to a gun shop I often don't get to, the individual who operates it isn't exactly my cup of tea, the wife and I were out for a ride and she suggested we stop. So we went in and were looking around, well the individual is an IWI dealer and he had a relatively good deal. What he calls " the IWI perfect Trio " its the 556 and 762 rifles and their new TS12. What I'm wondering is are the rifles that good? I've read mixed reviews, what I'm mostly concerned is; as a stand alone rifle is it good? 

Like most of you I don't want to go dumping X amount of dollars into anything let alone three guns and have them be junk. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not own any IWI rifles but they have a good rep, especially their Galil Ace.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Damn they sho' be ugly!
But if the Israelis made them, you bet they can cook!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have looked but can't drop the coin. Replacement parts, service now and in the future are my main concerns. Price is the final nail.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Shot one and was impressed....like mr cake said you know who makes it, you know they need them to do what they need to do. And like Chipper said.....replacement parts and service...as well as price.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mr. Cake? I;m Blushing....


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Couple of friends I go to the range with own them. And swear by them.


----------

